# مشكلة الصدأ



## الواسطه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

عندي مشكلة الصدأ او مايسمى بسرطان الحديد 
هل هناك حل لها ؟
لدي قطع حديد مصابه بالصدأ وهذه القطع ليس بالامكان ايجاد مثلها
ارجو المساعده ....


----------



## الواسطه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ولو حل جزئي؟


----------



## الشخيبي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*أخي الكريم...

مشكلتك بسيطة بإذن الله...
انطر الفيديو في الرابط التالي:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vngaxw

How to remove rust*

*تحياتي لك*


----------



## الياس عبد النور (2 سبتمبر 2008)

يجب ان يتم دهن الحديد بالزيبق او الاساس


----------



## حديد سابك (3 سبتمبر 2008)

you can use (sand plasting to remove the rust and again to paint

تحياتي


----------



## الواسطه (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط محجوب الفديو:29:

والموضوع هذا يهمني كثير واشكركم على تفاعلكم 
فقط اريد التنويه على ان الحديد الذي لدي يستحيل ان اضع عليه المواد 
التي لاتعالج الصدأ بل تحافظ عليه من الصدأ

:73:ا<<<<القطع
:19:<<<<< مشكله

ارجو الاهتمام وشكراً مره اخرى للمساعدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي .

ما هي نوع قطعة الحديد اي بعنى ادق ماهي مواصفاتها ومميزاتها واستخدامها .

اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## الواسطه (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحياتي .
> 
> ما هي نوع قطعة الحديد اي بعنى ادق ماهي مواصفاتها ومميزاتها واستخدامها .
> 
> ...


 القطع=:73:

اكثر من هذا التوضيح بيسير =:19:


----------

